# Donors ......



## kentish maid (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## mikeyB (Jul 18, 2018)

Nurses were quite willing to help with sperm donations in med school, as I recall.


----------



## kentish maid (Jul 18, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Nurses were quite willing to help with sperm donations in med school, as I recall.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 30, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Nurses were quite willing to help with sperm donations in med school, as I recall.


NO! REALLY?


----------

